# How would you takeover/destroy the world



## Desolan (Nov 14, 2011)

You are a crazy megalomaniac that has just managed to become the dictator of your own country, but you want the rest of the world under foot as well. What do you do? 

Or would you rather destroy the world instead, maybe as a result of failing to take it over? How do you do that?


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

*Give woman the ability to read minds.*
Guaranteed ending, all men will die.
Then they wont be able to reproduce.
Human world ends.
A peaceful era begins.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Desolan said:


> You are a crazy megalomaniac that has just managed to become the dictator of your own country, but you want the rest of the world under foot as well. What do you do?
> 
> Or would you rather destroy the world instead, maybe as a result of failing to take it over? How do you do that?


I thought about taking over the world until I realized what the hell would I do with it afterwards? Who's going to run things? I don't want that job! So I concluded it wasn't worth the effort...


----------



## BurnMyBridges (Jan 25, 2015)

I think I'd probably try to take over it, since destroying it would just make it a complete wasteland and I still have to live here.
Probably the best way to go about it would be in a sneaking, manipulative, charismatic way. Not many people can resist charisma, you can win almost anyone over with it, even if they hate you for it. And a lot of people are easily manipulated.
The MAIN problem with my plan is that I don't have much charisma (as far as I know), and I'm not entirely sure I'd be able to develop enough to the level that would be required to manipulate the entire planet. I'd probably be some kind of behind-the-scenes puppeteer, giving incentive to people charismatic enough to pull off my evil scenes. But at the same time, what if my puppets decided to overthrow me? I'd have to come up with a backup plan.
If I did manage to take over the world, I wouldn't try to turn it into a dystopia, though. Just make everybody play nice and send the ones who can't to a galaxy far, far away...


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

First I'd need to determine attainable goals such as what existing crap I'm willing to deal with & who's worth saving.
It's easier to exterminate all but a very select .05% sustaining population, eliminate government, organized religion & utilize a robotic labor force to provide for my minions. 
I'd guess that the best method is global biological warfare that selects victims based upon their DNA, no accidental survivors eh.
Create several extremely lethal strains of plague & launch a global attack from near earth orbit above the equator.


----------



## CitricBoxer (Jan 3, 2015)

Absolutely nothing, because the world's already doing a damn fine job of destroying itself.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Pretend to be insane, while setting up a puppet government that runs a rebellion against me, run said rebellion, I "die", that government becomes "evil" and screws over another country, I set up "heroes" to "save the day", they then take over both Countries, become "evil", and considering I'll probably be too old by then, have someone keep doing this until the world is under one invisible banner.

I will then leave instructions to study the physics of cake, how to atomize things, how to re-atomize things, and make the atoms of the world cake.

It will be a very delicious, long, and deadly apocakealypse.


----------



## scoobysnack (Jan 26, 2015)

get rid of all humans, even myself. animals rule again and no more human interference.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

The Human Removal Act


----------



## 1yesman9 (Jul 10, 2014)

Find a way to make concentrated forms of dopamine and other pleasure chemicals. Turn the human race into a dopamine injection factory, where it's the job of 20% of the population to constantly inject dopamine into 80% of the population as they live in a chemically induced paralyzed state.

*The 20%*
-When children turn 20, ( females have their babies ) they go into the 20%'ers
-All 20%'ers work until they are 40 ( their babies turn 20 ), then they are implemented into the 80%'ers.
-20%'ers 36 - 40 work as teachers to children. 20%'ers. 20 - 35 work on handling the 80%'ers and everything else.
-20%'ers do nothing outside of their working chambers.

*The 80%'ers*
-An 80%'er experiences chemically induced imaginary dopamine bliss for their entire life. ( pure happiness :d )
-An 80%'er is killed everytime a 20%'er is added (population reasons). This is done at random, and due to this, some 80%'ers may only live to 60, while others may live their entire lifetime.


*Children*
-Children 0 - 19.99999 are trained and taught to be 20%'ers. They are not considered apart of the population, and do nothing outside of their learning and sleeping chambers.
-When female children turn 18.5, they are injected with sperm.
-If a female is born, she will produce a baby to replace her in the future. If a male is born, another female must be assigned a baby to produce to constitute that male. That female will be impregnated at 17.3, then again at 18.5. A female's production limit is two.
-Babies that have older siblings because they were made to constitute a male, will start working at 18 instead of 20, and be promoted at 38. The male he was meant to replace will start working at 18 instead of 20, and be promoted at 38.
-If a child dies during birth, the mother ( or the father, if the child was met to constitute him ) is killed at 20, the grandmother is killed at 40, and a random 60 year old 80%'er is killed ( population reasons )
-If the mother dies while giving birth, the person she was meant to constitute is killed at 40, and a random 60 year old 80%'er is killed.
-If a child is disfigured, he, his mother, the person his mother was meant to constitute, and a random 60 year old 80%'er is killed.
-If multiple children are born, they are killed until there's one left.

Crime/Insanity within 20%'ers is punishable by immediate death of the person, the person that person was met to constitute, that person's child, and the 80%'er that person that that person was meant to constitute was meant to constitute. 

Every time a person/parent/personthatparentwasmeanttoconsistute/random60yearold80%'er is killed, a girl will have a double impregnation to constitute that destroyed lineage.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

scoobysnack said:


> get rid of all humans, even myself. animals rule again and no more human interference.


And then the cycle of a dominant sapient species screwing everything over starts again.

Like it or not, this is how the world works. Going against it would be pointless suicide.


----------



## Retepsdjy (Jan 31, 2015)

I'll play Europa Universalis and Civilization and then try to implement it in real life.
Or I'll implement a constitution and a parliament to rule the country while I'm the king in the constitutional monarchy. Then I'll abdicate for and find a much less frustrating hobby than politics. But if I really want to take over the world, I'll try to develop an asteroid tractor beam just like in Star Wars to drop one right in my enemy's land. Then I'll abdicate.


----------



## Cubi (May 5, 2013)

Create a virus that stops humans from reproducing, spread it over the world.
Select a few humans to recreate a new society.
Forbid people with low IQ to reproduce or such not able to take emotionally care of their children, create a better education system and a system that governs humanity after I die and hope for the best. :bored:


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

All of this is superfluous. 

This is what I would do, and tbh what is most likely going to happen in the next 10-15 years (not because of me, but because it's the logical move by anyone who desires power who can do it). 

Put nanobots into the world's water. Within 24 hours, everyone in the world will be infected. Activate them to turn everyone into slaves. 
Nanobots are only about 15 years away.


----------



## LordBaelish (Apr 16, 2015)

First off by not telling everyone my plans on a forum.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne (Mar 8, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## Epicness1000 (Nov 11, 2015)

I don't know how I'd do it, but once I got hold of the world I'd get humanity to get together and work to get out to space.


----------



## ChrisTeam (Apr 17, 2013)

I would build a machine to mind control any human at any time and as many at the same time as I want. Infact I already built that machine and am using it for some time now, so I do rule the world. Haven't made up my mind yet about destroying the world.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

- build a virtual country around an anticapitalist bitcoin.
- gather and physically take over all tax havens without any revendication.
- steal their banks, turn everything they virtually have into said bitcoin.
- disband quietly before an armed conflict.
- force the world to adopt the virtual country's economics and rules.


----------



## Fantome (Oct 19, 2015)

I would start by having a little team of leaders thinking the same way as me. Which is cold-hearted rational thinking.
I will ask these leader to create a team which they will lead to become the head of current societies like Canada
When my men will be at the top of important company in every sector, I will declare a civil war in my country to get the attention of other Country. Then I will be easy to send as many people possible to Canada as refugees, and then I'll announce the ''taking'' of the country.
Kill everyone who doesn't fit psychologically in my society, then move to the Caribbean with the my team of leaders.


----------



## IENTP (Nov 13, 2015)

I'll destroy a few things alright...starting from the financial system/monetary system, then people with cruel, violent and sadistic tendencies, greedy people, materialistic people, mean people, parasitic people, people that have disregard for nature and other human beings......


----------



## Pifanjr (Aug 19, 2014)

I'll just try to create the best country in the world so everyone wants to be a part of it. Lead by example.


----------



## arrowlight (Mar 1, 2015)

Blow everything up apart from the animals i love animals


----------



## Catppuccino (Nov 22, 2015)

Takeover the Earth???
Nah too lazy for that.
But destroying things in a make-it-no-longer-exist way is theoretically impossible since you can't destroy atoms.
But word games, the world is basically Earth, so you don't have to destory atoms to destroy the world, because Earth can no longer be Earth anymore if it's in a condition when it doesn't meet the definiton of Earth.

I hate definitons. Do we have a better way to communicate instead of using words????
Owait I think I'm kind of off topic.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Fantome said:


> I would start by having a little team of leaders thinking the same way as me. Which is cold-hearted rational thinking.
> I will ask these leader to create a team which they will lead to become the head of current societies like Canada
> When my men will be at the top of important company in every sector, I will declare a civil war in my country to get the attention of other Country. Then I will be easy to send as many people possible to Canada as refugees, and then I'll announce the ''taking'' of the country.
> Kill everyone who doesn't fit psychologically in my society, then move to the Caribbean with the my team of leaders.


My plan is to send all those people to infiltrate your team. Whenever your plan works, we dispose of you and then the entire world commits mass suicide. Afterwards we shoot the 7th season of _Ghost Wars_.


----------



## SimplyRivers (Sep 5, 2015)

Eh, world domination isn't my cup of tea.

_Wait, I don't like tea either._

Oh, well. **Clicks back on other tab to watch anime**


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

IENTP said:


> I'll destroy a few things alright...starting from the financial system/monetary system, then people with cruel, violent and sadistic tendencies, greedy people, materialistic people, mean people, parasitic people, people that have disregard for nature and other human beings......


By default, that'd make you the worst person in the world. You would need to kill yourself afterwards in order to complete your dream. Do it for the good of humanity though.



Pifanjr said:


> I'll just try to create the best country in the world so everyone wants to be a part of it. Lead by example.


America already exists.


----------



## IENTP (Nov 13, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> By default, that'd make you the worst person in the world. You would need to kill yourself afterwards in order to complete your dream. Do it for the good of humanity though.


Mmm, I think you are taking it too seriously..But nevertheless...
You know.....sometimes you've got to have your own opinion and stick with it without thinking what others think of you. Even if they think you are the worst. It's about long term happiness of the human civilization or at least the planet Earth. You must be living in a bubble if you think the world is going in the right direction....
And yes, I'd kill myself too if the time comes if I can't overcome the same traits I hate in other people. But I admit, I was too extreme in my suggestions. And in fact, in daily life I am a very soft person in my deeds, but not always in my thoughts. 
There are too many powerful but bad people running others to the ground. Unfortunately, going back in history, this has always been the case. All we do to ourselves, one way or another, is because of who we've always been. If we can't change for the better, nothing will be better. I am glad I am halfway through and I'll be dead before it gets too bad. Living forever must be the biggest torture I could imagine, only that I am way too curious and I want to know the future....but who cares when you are dead..


----------



## peyandkeele (Jul 28, 2015)

Im already doing it, and my plan is working quite well actually. hehe dumb sheeple didnt even see it coming.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

IENTP said:


> Mmm, I think you are taking it too seriously..But nevertheless...
> You know.....sometimes you've got to have your own opinion and stick with it without thinking what others think of you. Even if they think you are the worst. It's about long term happiness of the human civilization or at least the planet Earth. You must be living in a bubble if you think the world is going in the right direction....
> And yes, I'd kill myself too if the time comes if I can't overcome the same traits I hate in other people. But I admit, I was too extreme in my suggestions. And in fact, in daily life I am a very soft person in my deeds, but not always in my thoughts.
> There are too many powerful but bad people running others to the ground. Unfortunately, going back in history, this has always been the case. All we do to ourselves, one way or another, is because of who we've always been. If we can't change for the better, nothing will be better. I am glad I am halfway through and I'll be dead before it gets too bad. Living forever must be the biggest torture I could imagine, only that I am way too curious and I want to know the future....but who cares when you are dead..


You're taking it too seriously. I pointed out that logically, killing people who you personally consider are bad is a paradox, as you are now one of them. Also, I do take what you said seriously. I am clumped into the very people you said you'd destroy. At that point, it is no longer a hypothetical fun scenario. You actually believe you are omniscient enough to know who deserves death and who should be destroyed. Basically, your morals have ruined this amoral scenario; way to go.


----------



## Pifanjr (Aug 19, 2014)

Drunk Parrot said:


> America already exists.


But it doesn't allow other people to join it that easily.


----------



## IENTP (Nov 13, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> You're taking it too seriously. I pointed out that logically, killing people who you personally consider are bad is a paradox, as you are now one of them. Also, I do take what you said seriously. I am clumped into the very people you said you'd destroy. At that point, it is no longer a hypothetical fun scenario. You actually believe you are omniscient enough to know who deserves death and who should be destroyed. Basically, your morals have ruined this amoral scenario; way to go.


See, the way I see things is, that tomorrow is another day. And I could have a totally different way of thinking of what I'd do, if things change. But for now.... this is it. And yes, I see the paradox. Maybe you've got to crawl on the ground to speak to a snake.....Although that's how one turns into a snake without realizing....
But in the big scheme of things my self existence or well being is irrelevant to what I think or what I want the most. I am just a small drop in the ocean and all I know is that I'll die for sure. Perhaps a fast death is all I want. But perhaps I can dream and at least try not to be like the people I dislike. I hope I can think beyond what's best for myself and I can try to think mostly of what's best for everyone else, even if they don't agree with me right now, or whenever...in a hypothetical scenario....


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Pifanjr said:


> But it doesn't allow other people to join it that easily.


Duh, everyone wants to be a part of it. We must have standards (like white people only?)


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

IENTP said:


> See, the way I see things is, that tomorrow is another day. And I could have a totally different way of thinking of what I'd do, if things change. But for now.... this is it. And yes, I see the paradox. Maybe you've got to crawl on the ground to speak to a snake.....Although that's how one turns into a snake without realizing....
> But in the big scheme of things my self existence or well being is irrelevant to what I think or what I want the most. I am just a small drop in the ocean and all I know is that I'll die for sure. Perhaps a fast death is all I want. But perhaps I can dream and at least try not to be like the people I dislike. I hope I can think beyond what's best for myself and I can try to think mostly of what's best for everyone else, even if they don't agree with me right now, or whenever...in a hypothetical scenario....


So I'd accept you can't change the world. You make an impact on those around you, but the world continues with or without you.


----------



## IENTP (Nov 13, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> So I'd accept you can't change the world. You make an impact on those around you, but the world continues with or without you.


Well, yes. Can I change it if I was thinking realistically? No. But if everyone makes "an impact on those around you" for the better. ...Then the world will change for the better eventually, as long as your impact is positive....


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

IENTP said:


> Well, yes. Can I change it if I was thinking realistically? No. But if everyone makes "an impact on those around you" for the better. ...Then the world will change for the better eventually, as long as your impact is positive....


But everybody won't. Some will continue to make a negative impact. Which means you have to be willing to make your positive impact, knowing it only cancels out the negative. You actually have to put forth the effort while the negative person does so without trying. Meanwhile, you accept that nothing will ever convince the negative quality people to change.


----------



## IENTP (Nov 13, 2015)

> But everybody won't. Some will continue to make a negative impact.


Yes, I realize that. And that's reality unfortunately. And that's when one starts dreaming and thinking you've got to be cruel to eliminate cruelty, which is a paradox in itself......if you are what you want to destroy. But one hopes that's the worst case scenario. 



> Meanwhile, you accept that nothing will ever convince the negative quality people to change.


I am still deliberating on this....if people can change....I am not sure it can happen in one life time.... But in generations I believe we can...


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

IENTP said:


> Yes, I realize that. And that's reality unfortunately. And that's when one starts dreaming and thinking you've got to be cruel to eliminate cruelty, which is a paradox in itself......if you are what you want to destroy. But one hopes that's the worst case scenario.
> 
> 
> 
> I am still deliberating on this....if people can change....I am not sure it can happen in one life time.... But in generations I believe we can...


My fault. Individuals can change. The concept of eliminating negative impact is unrealistic. Change one person, another person grows older and more cynical/anti-social. But if you don't change one, that means we have two.


----------



## IENTP (Nov 13, 2015)

> But if you don't change one, that means we have two.


----------



## Pifanjr (Aug 19, 2014)

Drunk Parrot said:


> Duh, everyone wants to be a part of it. We must have standards (like white people only?)


But if you refuse people, you can never rule the world. Unless you destroy the people you don't want in your country and claim their land by force.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Pifanjr said:


> But if you refuse people, you can never rule the world. Unless you destroy the people you don't want in your country and claim their land by force.


We have to call it another name, like Manifest Destiny.


----------



## Desolan (Nov 14, 2011)

Catppuccino said:


> But destroying things in a make-it-no-longer-exist way is theoretically impossible since you can't destroy atoms.


I Don't think the super compressed matter of a singularity is still considered to be in an atom state. So getting the world sucked up by a black hole may actually destroy the world and everything it is made of, or at least change it into a different form.

Atoms can also be destroyed in other ways as well, by shattering them but the freed protons, neutrons, and quarks always regress into their low energy state to reform into new atoms and molecules.

(I'm not really arguing with you, just nitpicking at your argument)


----------

